# Question about 11 1/2 year old golden...need help



## mkkma (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi there! We're new to the forum and had a quick question.

We have an 11 1/2 year old female, spayed golden named Angel who has started having to urinate A LOT during the day and night. She isn't leaking or peeing in the house but she is going a lot more than she normally does. The the past day or so we noticed she is drinking a lot more water than she normally does. Today she has had a few times while she is laying on her bed we notice she is having a slight shakiness or shivering. She has had times when she's had accidents in the house after taking Rimadyl and the Cosequin but we immediately stopped those and she was fine.

We're kind of lost on what we should do. Any advice would be really, really appreciated.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I would take her to the vet. She could have a urinary tract infection. Her kidneys may not be working as well to concentrate urine, therefore drinking and peeing more. Drinking more can be a early sign of diabetes as well. Early treatment is important in each case and will make your dog much more comfortable.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My Bonnie who is 12, recently was going way more frequently, and leaking. It was a UTI, first she's ever had, a round of antibiotics, and she was back to herself.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I agree with the advice about getting her to the vet. If possible take a urine sample with you.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I would also say, a vet visit is in order, do a urinalysis and blood work. 

I am sort of in the same boat with my 12 year old lab mix. Earlier this year he started drinking and peeing more. He had his geriatric profile done in January and everything looked good, blood glucose level normal, kidneys normal. As for the urinalysis, the urine specific gravity was too low, he is not concentrating his urine for some reason. We have done two urinalysis and now we have done a urine culture and sensitivity which came back normal. Next step the vet is suggesting is testing for Cushing's disease which will be an all day stay at the vet's office. I have not decided yet when I can do that, since my other senior is having major issues right now also. Other than that, my lab mix is doing great, not feeling sick at all, playing, good appetite, but he is also dribbling a little urine at times when it has been a while since he has been potty.

Good luck to your girl, and please, schedule a vet visit. It could be as simple as a urinary infection.


----------



## mkkma (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you everyone. That's what we were afraid of. I'm going to call the vet and get her an appointment.


----------

